# 1st prototype



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am starting to make a trapper sheath pattern and this is my 1st prototype. Hand cut and hand stitched. -- Tex


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks very nice Tex


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very, Very nice Bill.

SMS


----------

